# Wie verwende ich meine Radschuhe richtig? Wozu die Schrauben? (Scott Trail + Wellgo)



## Scale_70 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

blöde Frage einmal, ich habe neue Scott Radfahrschuhe geschenkt bekommen: 
Modell Scott Trail 
http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=9440


Ich habe (wie passend) ein Scott Fahrrad Scale 70 mit folgenden Pedalen:

Wellgo LU-998-S

Diese sind eigentlich normale Pedale, die man also mit normalen Schuhen fahren kann, dazu haben sie allerdings noch zusätzlich irgend so eine Schraubenvorrichtung (?!?) was auch immer das sein soll, auf der Wellgo Page steht: 
MTB {QBS orToe Clip Mountable}

Was das heißen soll - keine Ahnung. Soll ich mit den Schuhen einfach fahren oder was kann ich mit den beiden Schräubchen da unten machen? 

An sich sind die Teile extrem bequem nur weiß ich nicht, wozu die Schrauben gedacht sind.....


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

Die Schuhe schraubst du mit hilfe der zwei Kreuzschlitz an die Pedale.
So schwer ist das doch nicht?





Natürlich nicht.
Wenn auf den Pedalen z.B. so eine "platte" drauf ist müsstest du auch passende Cleats die man an die Schuhe schraubt dabei sein.





Cleats





Wenn nicht hast du Handelsübliche Plattform Pedale und solltest dir beim Händerl oder durch Internet Klickpedalen anschaffen damit die Schuhe überhaupt verwend finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale_70 (18. Juli 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Die Schuhe schraubst du mit hilfe der zwei Kreuzschlitz an die Pedale.
> So schwer ist das doch nicht?



Ja, und wo dranschrauben? Meine Pedale sind die  Wellgo LU-998-S. Dass die Schrauben zum schrauben sind, so schlau bin ich auch. Aber WO DRAN schrauben, DAS ist meine Frage


----------



## Scale_70 (18. Juli 2007)

Achso aha.

Meine derzeitige Pedale schaut so aus:
http://www.wellgo.com.tw/p-image/LU-998.jpg

Also d.h. momentan kann ich nur "normal" mit den Schuhen fahren, ohne sie voll nutzen zu können


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

Da kannst du nichts dranschrauben.
Also wenn du mit Klickpedalen fahren willst, dann musst du dir Pedale kaufen, wo du dich dann reinklicken kannst, wie die aussehen wurde dir ja gerade gezeigt, und dann musst du unten an deine Schuhe noch die Cleats anschrauben, mit denen du dich dann in die Pedale klickst.


----------



## Scale_70 (18. Juli 2007)

Alles klaro danke euch. Also ich brauch einmal richtige Pedale und noch diese Cleats für die Schuhe selbst, oder halt von Shimano oder so ein komplettpaket mit allem drinnen.

Darauf hab ich eigentlich keine Lust, das ist mir zu teuer.

Hat das Nachteile, wenn ich einfach "so" fahre mit den Schuhen?


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

Die CLeats sollten eigentlich bei den Pedlen dabei sein.
Nachteile hat es eigentlich nicht.
Aber mit Klickpedalen hast du einige Vorteile, nen wesentlich besseren Halt und du kannst dann auch die Kurbel nach oben ziehen, damit wirst du schneller.
Was willst du denn überhaupt so fahren ( Einsatzbereich)?


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

Hol dir entweder gÃ¼nsige Wellgos oder die Shimano 520 die bekommt man schon fÃ¼r 30â¬ ink Cleats die sind Ã¼berall dabei


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

Hol dir entweder günsige Wellgos oder die Shimano 520 die bekommt man schon für 30 ink Cleats die sind überall dabei


----------



## Scale_70 (18. Juli 2007)

Hi,
also danke, sorry nochmal, ich hab halt echt null Ahnung von so etwas, daher wusste ich überhaupt keinen Meter, was ich überhaupt benötige.

Also....die Schuhe haben die Vorrichtung, die Pedale (die jetzigen) scheinbar nicht. 

Gut, ich bräuchte also neue Pedale. Ginge sowas hier? Dass ich wenigstens nochmal mit "normalen" Schuhen fahren kann, wenn ich will - https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2088

Desweiteren: Ich fahre eigentlich im Feld herum, auch mal Wald, aber auch Stadt und da ist mein Problem: Ich hab mit diesen Klickpedalen immer Angst, dass ich nicht schnell genug absteigen kann und auf die Schnauze falle, wenn ich nicht "rauskomme".

Also daher bin ich der Sache (abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Kosten für Pedale etc) skeptisch gestimmt.

Daher die Frage: Würde es schaden, wenn ich normal mit den Schuhen fahre, ohne die Klickpedale zu nutzen?

Soviel Kohle wollte ich nicht schon wieder latzen :-(


----------



## derTukan (19. Juli 2007)

Hi

Also von diesen Shimano PD-M324 kann ich Dir nur abraten. Da gabs hier im Forum schon par Freds dazu, musste mal kucken, die meisten raten Dir da auch von ab. 

Warum ist die Frage? 

Ganz einfach wiel die tueckisch sind die vermitteln einem Anfaenger das Gefuehl das das das sie ultimative Loesung is, einfach auf der einen Seite mit normalen Schuhen fahren , zack rumdrehen und mit Klick-Schuhen fahren. 

Falsch gedacht! Ich musste das auch lernen , hab noch par hier rumliegen. 

In 90% aller Faelle haste die falsche Seite oben , ob das na ner Ampel is wo du schnell los willst oder wenn Du im Gelaende an nem steilen Stueck hochzu absteigen musst und wieder losfahren willst, Du wirst oft die falsche Seite oben haben und es wird mit der Zeit immer nerviger.

Hab selber erst vor nem Jahr angefangen mit MTB und hab mir die dann gekauft , weil der Haendler meinte die waern schoen universal einzusetzten, bei dem kauf ich uebrigens nichts mehr.

Fahr lieber ohne Klickpedale bis du bissel sicherer geweorden bist oder kauf Dir gleich was richtiges , die PD-M540 z.B. sind auch nicht viel teurer und sind viel geeigneter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sello (19. Juli 2007)

Das Problem ist auch nicht aus den Klickpedalen rauskommen, das geht ganz leicht.
Das Problem ist das vergessen, dasss man Klickpedale an hat. 
Wenn du Klickpedale wie die PD-M540 nimmst, kannst du auch mal mit Normalen Schuhen fahren, wenn es nicht allzuweit ist.
Aber gerade im Gelände macht es mit Klickpedalen viel mehr Spaß.
Musst du halt selber wissen.


----------



## Scale_70 (19. Juli 2007)

Okok,

das ist schonmal super! Vielen dank für den Hinweis, ich hätte jetzt erstmal bedenkenlos zum 324er gegriffen, da die wie schon von Tukan erwähnt, universell aussehen, aber das täuscht scheinbar. Logisch - wenn man ständig die falsche Seite oben hat, nervt das.

Ich werd nach den Pedalen mal suchen im Forum.

Ich bin vorher mit sehr ungeeigneten Sneakers gefahren, deren Sohle aalglatt war. Da ich mir ohnehin profilierte Schuhe kaufen wollte, die auch atmungsaktiv sind, meine Sneakers waren voll-Leder und stanken wie Wutz, wenn ich damit 3 Tage hintereinander gefahren bin.

Die neuen Radschuhe sind gut profiliert, auch ohne Click nutzbar.

Aber ich denke, dass man tatsächlich das eine oder das andere richtig nutzen bzw. montieren sollte, diese Shimano Halblösungspedale scheinen nicht das Optimum zu sein


----------



## lanki (19. Juli 2007)

Ich habe beidseitig Clicks und habe zufällig eine Platte mitbekommen, die man sich einfach draufclicken kann und dann hat man so eine Art Allroundpedal.
Wenn du eine Tour machst einfach ohne Platte und im Fall, dass du kurz wohin musst, einfach Platte drauf.

mfg


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. Juli 2007)

mein vorschlag:
Shimano pd-m424

mit denen kann man auch mal ein paar meter ohne klickschuhe fahren ohne das einem direkt die fÃ¼Ãe abfallen und zum ausprobieren kann man die 25â¬ schon mal investieren find ich


----------

